# Millet Spray Over Pellet Seeds Should I Be Concerned?



## LapisTheBudgie (Dec 17, 2017)

I brought Lapis home on Saturday. She did not eat during the day, which I chalk up to stress of a new home, but Sunday morning her cage was littered with Millet Spray kernels. I was so excited she ate!

However, I noticed this morning when I did my morning check-in on her that her cage was covered in Millet Spray kernels and nothing else. She has not touched her mineral block, cuttlestone, pellet seed mix, or the honey seed treat block I placed in her cage.

Is it too early to worry?
How can I encourage her to eat other things besides the Millet Spray... and I am a bit concerned because I have not noticed a drop in level in her water bowl...

Is she still just stressed from the move or should I worry?

If not worry now when should I begin to worry?

I've scoured the articles, stickies and topics for anything similar and I haven't found anything.

I already love this little girl. She's exactly what I wanted; young, female, blue, and semi-tamed.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Millet spray is more of a treat so it shouldn't be in the cage all the time. The same with a honey stick. 

The mineral block and cuttlebone she will use when she needs too. You don't have to be concerned if it doesn't get touched for a long time. 

You also won't notice a drop in water, budgies drink very little. 

What is the pellet seed mix exactly? 
You should offer seed in a bowl and pellets in another bowl. Unless raised with pellets, budgies don't tend to take to them instantly, so you have to try and introduce them gradually. 

Stop worrying and work your way through some more of the stickies and older posts where reading through other peoples posts you will learn a lot as well as the stickies.


----------



## LapisTheBudgie (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok. I've never used millet spray with my previous budgies I had years ago. This came with Lapis when I bought her along with a seed mixture (picture of seed mixture provided) that she and her clutch were eating.

I'll take the millet spray and honey stick out and see if that encourages her to eat her seeds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's important you begin introducing healthy foods to Lapis now even though she may not try them for quite some time.

Please review the information in these threads:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If you put a plate of vegetables and other good food in front of kids, and sprinkle M&Ms over it, guess what the kids will eat? Millet has the same effect.


----------



## LapisTheBudgie (Dec 17, 2017)

So I cam home from work and took out the Millet Spray and Honey Block. After a stressful half hour she ate her seed mix. Thanks everyone.

(S.N. The stressful half hour was caused because one of her perches fell then she tried to fly away and couldn't (wings are clipped and cage too small) and was thrashing about and after she calmed down and I tried to re-secure the fallen perch, she jumped on it under my hand and I squished her toe  .

Needless to say the perch is out of the cage, I spoke sweetly and apologetically to her for ten minutes and meanwhile ordered her a new cage; bigger and better. It's getting delivered Thursday. I knew she was gonna need a bigger cage but I was gonna wait until her 2 week settle in period was over. Sooner the better I guess :thumbup


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
I'm glad to hear you've ordered her new cage.
Please be sure to ready through all the stickies and Budgie Articles.

Doing so will help you provide the best care possible for your little one.

Best wishes!*


----------

